# Need ideas - how to decorate a room to look like Hell?



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

We ended up getting a huge devil with long red and black train - the head is around 2 ft tall and the train is over 5 ft long, arms can be posed to around 5 ft in width. We have it hanging up in a room that has a pretty high ceiling. Any ideas as to how I should decorate the room, maybe to look like a Hell scene? What color lighting should I use? I'm open to ideas - torture chamber?


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Set it on fire! ;P I would think red lighting would work the best. Some of the fake silk flames would work cool in random places, and your idea about having some victims in a torture scene would be cool as well, maybe with some other smaller demons doing the work.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

yep, red & orange (lights and draped fabric). Also bubbling post of red/orange liquids (Think burning pits of hell) or as TU said set it on fire, although not sure how long the party would last


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

You could always use a lot of red balloons. Red lighting would be great.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

How about half rotted corps hanging from the ceiling on chains? That always gives Hell a homely touch.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

I could send my girlfriend over when she wakes up in the morning and she usually has the attitude to match.



I'm completely joking of course


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

grape vines or similar is what we hang from the ceiling. and we have 3 of the fake fireplace inserts, the kind that turn around a lightbulb. It makes a flame effect that looks like its going up the wall. and we also hang a red spotlight from the ceiling


----------



## Mangler (Sep 29, 2008)

A "Hell" display has so many possibilities.
Are you looking to do the Fire and Brimstone type or the Cold Frozen Wastes type.
Maybe a scene showing Sorrow, Despair and Loneliness or Pain and Suffering

There can be so many interpretations that the decorating possibilities are almost limitless

Maybe you could do each of those senarios I mentioned. One in each corner of the room.
With Satan standing/hanging on the middle


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Set up some space heaters to make it nice and "hot" in hell too!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

think hellraiser....... chains from the ceilings would be great.


----------

